
Plans to bring Asimov's moving sidewalks from the Caves of Steel to life - carbide
http://www.businessinsider.com/turn-london-subway-into-moving-sidewalk-2015-9
======
carbide
In the underground cities of The Caves of Steel, people got around on complex
moving walkways. They were arranged in a series of strips that moved at
different speeds, with the fastest moving walkways in the center. People
skilled at navigating the system could fluidly move through the crowds going
from fast "express strips" to slower "off ramp" strips without breaking stride
or zooming past their destinations. It looks like this is exactly what they
want to build in London.

It makes me think of how Neal Stephenson lamented the rise of "pessimistic
sci-fi" because he believes that big ideas in fiction can inspire people to
strive to implement those ideas in the real world. It's not a stretch to think
that someone who grew up reading Isaac Asimov might be driven to build a robot
or a moving walkway transportation system. Elon Musk even credits The
Foundation Series when he talks about his inspiration to start SpaceX and get
to Mars.

------
therealray
I always thought these should be called slidewalks

